# forget the fmcsa



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

what is the cruel joke behind this organization!!!!!! no one knows the rules, any phone call is an eternal hold session!!!! no one can answer anything!! they cant figure out my insurance situation! i already have an insurance policy! forget me!!! 

rant off...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well if you knew all the rules, how will they make any money off you in fines.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

true. i would just rather have them raise taxes a bit. that way you know youre getting charged. instead of the surprise! were inspecting you on the side of the interstate! Fees.

raise taxes and leave me alone. youre getting money from me one way or the other, just dont interrupt my workday!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

''raise taxes and leave me alone. youre getting money from me one way or the other, just dont interrupt my workday!''

Have your sign guy place that on the side of your trucks in large cryptic font. That should work.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

My favorite part of dealing with the FMCSA is that it is a FEDERAL organization and when you call them your call is directed to an answering agency in INDIA. I also would rather have higher taxes then have the surprise stick up on the side of the road. They are starting to get bad around here since everyone needs money. I got 14 tickets on a truck I had parked for sale on private property since my DOT number was on it. I had to fight in court for months because they claimed it was a traffic stop, but the truck didn't move in over a month with no battery!


----------

